# Geophagus altifrons



## Dis

Here is my 220 wide 72x30 wide x 24 with 15 altifrons. I grew out this batch from the previous parents that I sold a few years ago.






Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis

I have a few other videos if anyone is interested. In the same tank is a large l27 xingu pleco and l25. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tropicana

Beautiful!


----------



## Dis

Tropicana said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks alot

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie

Beautiful tank.....love the bare bottom.

How aggressive are these fish? 
Could they coexist with Discus??

I really like the pleco in there as well. They look huge and happy.


----------



## Dis

Thanks alot.

These guys are gently giants. I know some people have kept them with discus but you kind of run the risk of the discus not eating enough food. That's typically the problem, they aren't aggressive but they eat faster. Haven't tried myself though.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## leopardfrogger76

Beautiful video. Would happen to have any small sized altifrons for sale?


----------



## Dis

Not yet. I'm really close to having fry but still no success.

I have a bunch of adults I might part with for a good offer of anyone is interested. Located in hamilton

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## leopardfrogger76

I'm interested in the adult altifrons just not sure where I would keep them.
What size tank would you recommend for 6 adults?


----------



## Dis

Bigger the better. But around 125 and up. Some of the largest males are 12"

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson

Nice 👍🏻 

I miss having a group

Plecos look great too


----------



## Dis

Thanks alot

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis

Here is an update






Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson

Everything looks great 

That an araguaia?


----------



## Dis

Thanks and yes it is. One xingu and one araguia

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

